# Senate Hearing Examines DSHEA vs. Pre-market Approval



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Senate Hearing Examines DSHEA vs. Pre-market Approval On September 29, the Senate Judiciary???s Subcommittee on Crime and Drugs held a hearing presided over by subcommittee chairman Senator Arlen Specter (D-PA) and ranking member Senator Orrin Hatch (R-UT) concerning hidden steroids in bodybuilding supplements. Sen. Specter, putting forth the idea that supplements should be pre-approved at [...]

*Read More...*


----------

